# Naviculocuneiform joint injection



## Merlin0728 (Jan 4, 2018)

Would you code a naviculocuneiform joint injection with 20600 small joint or 20605 intermediate joint?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 4, 2018)

My vote is intermediate.


----------



## Merlin0728 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you for your response!


----------

